# Feeding potato peelings



## Mellymoo1 (17 November 2007)

Was having a discussion with one of the other liveries today and the subject of potatoes came up (random I know!).  I was adamant that potato peelings shouldn't be fed to horses, but she thought they could.

Can anyone tell me which of us is right?

Ta


----------



## CastleMouse (17 November 2007)

Definitely DO NOT feed potatoes to horses!


----------



## CastleMouse (17 November 2007)

I found this article on the H&amp;H website - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/horsecare/1370/36108.html


----------



## Mellymoo1 (17 November 2007)

Thankies Snowflake!!

I like being right!!!


----------



## rabatsa (17 November 2007)

slow cooked in the aga and they are ok for feeding when nice and crunchy but not raw.


----------



## chestnut cob (17 November 2007)

I feed them very occasionally but not regularly.  Pony used to get the Christmas potato peelings on Christmas eve and that was it.  He is still alive and kicking.

I remember being told they can't have them too often because of the starch content.


----------



## parsley (18 November 2007)

Ours used to be fed cooked peelings when I was a kiddy.  You can't feed them raw though


----------



## alleycat (18 November 2007)

Really? (re. the H&amp;H web page) -I always understood that you shouldn't eat  green potatoes yourself, either; and I NEVER eat them raw....


----------



## alleycat (18 November 2007)

Yep- I Wiki-ed 'potato' and sol- sol- whatever it is- is only partially destroyed at very high temperatures, so you shouldn't eat green potatoes. Apparently though, such poisonings as there have been have mostly been related to eating raw potatoes- and drinking POTATO LEAF TEA...  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 yum!

As with us so with horses, I suppose... so under no circumstances give your horses potato leaf tea ....


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 November 2007)

When I was a lot younger my pony always used to have the  potato, carrot and sprout peelings in a bran mash, with Guinness, on Christmas day.  My lot now still have the peelings very occasionally but never whole potatoes.


----------



## rabatsa (18 November 2007)

I took the post to mean the peelings from potatoes that were being prepared for human consumption, not green potatoes which we wouldnt be eating anyway as yes they are poisonous.


----------



## Donkeymad (18 November 2007)

I would never feed any raw potato or peelings.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (18 November 2007)

i would never feed potatoes to horses, they are from the deadly nightshade family along with tomatoes which horses should not eat either
cooked they are apparently fine my old vet said, not that i have tried this but e suggested it to build up one of our youngsters years ago
i got food poisoning from a green bit on a potato when i was 16! suffice to say i am very very particular about my spuds now


----------



## Cuffey (18 November 2007)

My horse came from Ireland as a 3yo--I think he grew up eating potatoes
I do give him washed peelings but NEVER any green potatoes
When he arrived he didnt know what carrots were or any other veg but dived into potatoes
He is 18 and a picture of health


----------

